# Twin Chassis into a Quad cabinet?



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently scored a 94 blackface twin reverb (65 re-issue). Some one had taken it and converted it to a head. I want to make it back into a combo , so I have been searching for a twin combo cab or something that would accomodate the twin chassis. I have the opportunity to get an old silverface quad reverb combo cabinet. My question is- Will my blackface twin fit into the quad reverb cabinet?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't answer your question, but you might want to contact Rich if you aren't having much luck.
(I am not associated with this business).
*
Now available from Amplifiers Plus :*

*New !! "Green Frog" cabinets, made in Kitchener, Ontario !! No need to import from the USA. They are available right here now.*

*Reproduction pine cabinets for all the popular reissue Fender amps. Super Reverb, Twin Reverb, Deluxe Reverb, Princeton Reverb, and more.*

*Replace that dead MDF or plywood cabinet on your reissue Fender amp with a period-correct pine cabinet. Bring your reissue to life.*

*We had great response from the Elmira guitar show. We currently have a 2 x 12 cab with Eminence 1258 speakers available; $550.00, a custom*
*Blues Junior cab with a Weber Blue Dog ceramic, and a custom Super Reverb cab with a 12" Weber alnico and a 10" Weber ceramic.*

*You need to know why we suggest you change your cabinet. Get closer to that vintage sound you have heard.*

*Call Rich @ 519-744-7554 for info on the above cabs and any other cabs you are interested in.

*Cheers

Dave


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

If you are asking about a Super Reverb 4x10 cab, the answer is probably no. The Twin chassis is just a bit wider. Blackface Style Cabinets : The Vintage Sound, Your source for vintage tube amplifier and guitar parts!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It would if it was an original Twin Reverb, but I don't know if the dimensions changed on the reissue. You will need to measure chassis dimensions and mounting holes on the top to make sure.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

The Fender Amp Field Guide has all the amps and dimensions listed, including periods. The Fender Amp Field Guide


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

BTW, I used to have a SF Quad Reverb. I think it weighed over 100lbs. 

Are you sure you want to do this? 

:wave:


----------

